# I felt guilty (at first)



## compo (4 Mar 2012)

My daughter's first proper bike was a Raleigh Chipper, a scaled down Chopper. She had stabilisers on it. Behind our house was a large paved area where the local kiddies played in safety. My daughter came in for lunch one day and I decided she was big enough to learn to ride without stabilisers so I whipped them off quickly whilst she was eating. Poor little kid took one look and burst into tears, and still sobbing her little heart out pushed her bike down the garden path and through the gate to the play area. I admit I had tears in my eyes and nearly relented and called her back to refit them. Even her mum had the hump with me, but I was used to that. Anyway after a frosty hour watching TV my daughter came running up the path shouting "Daddy, Daddy, I can ride my bike". A short time with all the other kids and she had taught herself to ride, just like that. I asked if I was forgiven and she told me she would think about it. I am still waiting for an answer 35 years later.


----------



## rusky (4 Mar 2012)

It took me ages to convince my son to let me take the stabilisers off, in the end they fell apart so there was no option!

IMO, stabilisers are the work of satan & I wish I had never put them on, I certainly won't for number 2!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> ...
> I asked if I was forgiven and she told me she would think about it. I am still waiting for an answer 35 years later.


 
For a start I'd stop her pocket money.


----------



## Oxo (5 Mar 2012)

compo said:


> My daughter's first proper bike was a Raleigh Chipper, a scaled down Chopper. She had stabilisers on it. Behind our house was a large paved area where the local kiddies played in safety. My daughter came in for lunch one day and I decided she was big enough to learn to ride without stabilisers *so I whipped them off quickly whilst she was eating.* Poor little kid took one look and burst into tears, and still sobbing her little heart out pushed her bike down the garden path and through the gate to the play area. I admit I had tears in my eyes and nearly relented and called her back to refit them. Even her mum had the hump with me, but I was used to that. Anyway after a frosty hour watching TV my daughter came running up the path shouting "Daddy, Daddy, I can ride my bike". A short time with all the other kids and she had taught herself to ride, just like that. I asked if I was forgiven and she told me she would think about it. I am still waiting for an answer 35 years later.


 
Is that the 'Essex Way?


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (5 Mar 2012)

It took me 2 years to teach my brother to ride a bike when i took his stabilisers off! He would hit every obstacle there was..
Parked cars, park benches, dog walkers, flower beds .. you name it he probably hit it, your way worked in one day... i think you deserve forgivness


----------



## compo (5 Mar 2012)

My daughter saw this and told me I was forgiven.


----------



## arallsopp (6 Mar 2012)

Neither Ted or Darcey ever had stabilisers, so I've been able to avoid the issue. Phew!

That said, I've not had an entirely bump free life. In my late teenage years, I'd planned a long weekend down to the south coast and back with a girlfriend. Few days riding, mid summer, all lovely. A week before we're due to go, she admits she doesn't actually own a bike, or know how to ride one. A few days fairly intensive trial and error are awarded and we set off fine.

I'd always thought that when my kids wanted to learn to ride no handed, I'd show them how to do it. I mean, they're gonna do it anyway, so might as well benefit from my experiences... Well, the girlfriend expressed an interest half way through the tour, and I didn't discourage her.

Skip to the end... If Ted or Darcey ever look like they're going to lift both hands from the bar, I will be shouting NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (6 Mar 2012)

I actually never owned stabilisers, according to my mum i just picked up the bike in playgroup sat on it and started pedalling around, granted it had rather thick wheels and tyres which made it easier to maintain balance, but I never had to be taught.

I wont be using stabilisers when i have my own children.


----------



## mark c (6 Mar 2012)

My eldest took me ages to try and wean her off stabilisers, She goes on holiday with grandma and a little boy teaches her in 2 days. Then youngest say she,s not having baby stabilisers on her bike so off they come and away she goes


----------

